Ask HN: What are you doing this weekend? - vs2
======
nabinwell
After google places API has become paid I am looking for an alternative to let
my clients enter lattitude and longitude of their birthpalce ... I have a
vedic astrology app with about 1000 users mainly in Nepal. Any suggestion for
database of lat long of major cities or a free
api?[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.globdig.as...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.globdig.astroapp)

~~~
mtmail
[https://geonames.org](https://geonames.org) then the link 'Free Gazetteer
Data'

[https://opencagedata.com](https://opencagedata.com) non-expiring free trial
plan which should be enough for the amount of users. (my company)

